# Il peggiore arbitraggio di di sempre ?



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Dite chi è l'arbitro che ha arbitrato peggio una partita, e quale è questa partita.
Moreno è stato terribile, ed era chiaramente in malafede, ma il peggiore ( e secondo me di molto anche rispetto a Byron) è Ovrebo , e quel Barcellona- Chelsea del 2009 ( vedere a fine partita Drogba con quella faccia che voleva letteralmente ammazzarlo è stato surreale)


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2015)

Racalbuto in Roma-Juve del 2005. Una cosa allucinante.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Racalbuto in Roma-Juve del 2005. Una cosa allucinante.



Spiace contraddirti, ma se questo è il peggior arbitraggio di sempre, beh mi pare che sbagli di grosso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2015)

Concordo con il duetto Moreno/ovrebo

La differenza tra i due però è grande, Moreno era palesemente in mala fede e profumatamente pagato, ovrebo semplicemente un idiota


----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ovrebo nel giro di pochi mesi fece una doppietta irripetibile con Italia - Romania dell'Europeo e Chelsea - Barcellona. 
Uno che invece, a pochi giorni di distanza, riuscì a fare peggio di Moreno fu l'arbitro egiziano che diresse Spagna - Corea.
In Italia ce ne sarebbero tanti, quasi tutti aventi la stessa squadra come beneficiaria....In generale ricordo l'annata '97/'98 come qualcosa di surreale e grottesco.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2015)

Moreno è una cosa agghiacciante, un'altra volta in cui ho avuto la sensazione che quella partita fosse dannatamente pilotata è un Juventus-Milan finita 0 a 0. Non ricordo chi fosse l'arbitro, ma veramente quella partita era chiaro non ce l'avrebbero mai lasciata vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sergio Gonnella nella finale mondiale del '78 tra Argentina e Olanda finita 3-1.


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dite chi è l'arbitro che ha arbitrato peggio una partita, e quale è questa partita.
> Moreno è stato terribile, ed era chiaramente in malafede, ma il peggiore ( e secondo me di molto anche rispetto a Byron) è Ovrebo , e quel Barcellona- Chelsea del 2009 ( vedere a fine partita Drogba con quella faccia che voleva letteralmente ammazzarlo è stato surreale)



Per ora non mi viene niente in mente peggio di Ovrebo, dopo quella partita era da radiazione istantanea


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Dicembre 2015)

Tagliavento. Incapace, osceno, vomitevole. L'arbitro che mi fa più schifo di tutta la Serie A. Il gol di Muntari non visto in quel famoso Milan - Juventus è qualcosa di vergognoso. Lui e tutta la sua terna fecero un errore (chiamiamolo cosi dai) assurdo. 
Ma lui è osceno, non sa arbitrare è incapace. 

Poi aggiungerei l'arbitro che arbitrò Inter - Chelsea nell'anno in cui l'inter fece il triplete. La partita era ancora sullo 0 a 0, mi pare che fosse il 20esimo del primo tempo, Kalou completamente da solo davanti alla porta di Julio Cesar, sta per calciare da dentro l'area di rigore, ma viene letteralmente falciato da dietro da Samuel che nemmeno sfiora il pallone. L'arbitro dà il calcio d'angolo e il Chelsea viene DERUBATO. Era rosso diretto e rigore per il Chelsea. Fu un vero e proprio schifo, la morte del calcio. Probabilmente l'Inter sarebbe stata eliminata dal Chelsea se l'arbitro avesse fatto la cosa giusta. Perché non solo avrebbe dovuto giocare 70 minuti con un uomo in meno e forse sotto di un gol, ma avrebbe perso il suo difensore centrale migliore anche per il ritorno a Londra.
Non so come si chiami questo arbitro, ma fu osceno.


----------



## Snake (26 Dicembre 2015)

quello di Spagna Corea fu una roba paranormale, aggiungerei anche quello di Inter Barcellona semi a san siro 2010. Fece orrori da ambo le parti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ovrebo nel giro di pochi mesi fece una doppietta irripetibile con Italia - Romania dell'Europeo e Chelsea - Barcellona.
> Uno che invece, a pochi giorni di distanza, riuscì a fare peggio di Moreno fu l'arbitro egiziano che diresse Spagna - Corea.
> In Italia ce ne sarebbero tanti, quasi tutti aventi la stessa squadra come beneficiaria....In generale ricordo l'annata '97/'98 come qualcosa di surreale e grottesco.


Di Ovrebo vi è da segnalare anche un clamoroso Fiorentina-Bayern Monaco


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> quello di Spagna Corea fu una roba paranormale, aggiungerei anche quello di Inter Barcellona semi a san siro 2010. Fece orrori da ambo le parti.



Quello di Inter- Barcellona era Benquerenca.
Quello di Spagna -Corea era un certo Al Ghandour, mamma mia ha fatto cose che se le avesse fatte contro la nazionale italiana a quest'ora avevamo fatto guerra all'Egitto


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tagliavento. Incapace, osceno, vomitevole. L'arbitro che mi fa più schifo di tutta la Serie A. Il gol di Muntari non visto in quel famoso Milan - Juventus è qualcosa di vergognoso. Lui e tutta la sua terna fecero un errore (chiamiamolo cosi dai) assurdo.
> Ma lui è osceno, non sa arbitrare è incapace.
> 
> Poi aggiungerei l'arbitro che arbitrò Inter - Chelsea nell'anno in cui l'inter fece il triplete. La partita era ancora sullo 0 a 0, mi pare che fosse il 20esimo del primo tempo, Kalou completamente da solo davanti alla porta di Julio Cesar, sta per calciare da dentro l'area di rigore, ma viene letteralmente falciato da dietro da Samuel che nemmeno sfiora il pallone. L'arbitro dà il calcio d'angolo e il Chelsea viene DERUBATO. Era rosso diretto e rigore per il Chelsea. Fu un vero e proprio schifo, la morte del calcio. Probabilmente l'Inter sarebbe stata eliminata dal Chelsea se l'arbitro avesse fatto la cosa giusta. Perché non solo avrebbe dovuto giocare 70 minuti con un uomo in meno e forse sotto di un gol, ma avrebbe perso il suo difensore centrale migliore anche per il ritorno a Londra.
> Non so come si chiami questo arbitro, ma fu osceno.


L'arbitro in questione ( quello di Chelsea - Inter ) era lo spagnolo Mejuto Gonzàlez


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Il mondiale in Corea.

Italia Corea, Portogallo Corea e Spagna Corea. Tre arbitraggi scandalosi e surreali.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ovrebo nel giro di pochi mesi fece una doppietta irripetibile con Italia - Romania dell'Europeo e Chelsea - Barcellona.
> Uno che invece, a pochi giorni di distanza, riuscì a fare peggio di Moreno fu l'arbitro egiziano che diresse Spagna - Corea.
> In Italia ce ne sarebbero tanti, quasi tutti aventi la stessa squadra come beneficiaria....In generale ricordo l'annata '97/'98 come qualcosa di surreale e grottesco.


Il fallo di Iuliano , e il rigore non dato su Ronaldo ; l'arbitro se non vado errato era Ceccarini


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per ora non mi viene niente in mente peggio di Ovrebo, dopo quella partita era da radiazione istantanea


Per me Ovrebo non era in malafede, ma era proprio rinco( babbè sai come finisce  )


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il mondiale in Corea.
> 
> Italia Corea, Portogallo Corea e Spagna Corea. Tre arbitraggi scandalosi e surreali.



Chi era l'arbitro di Portogallo-Corea? Non me lo ricordo


----------



## S T B (26 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Moreno è una cosa agghiacciante, un'altra volta in cui ho avuto la sensazione che quella partita fosse dannatamente pilotata è un Juventus-Milan finita 0 a 0. Non ricordo chi fosse l'arbitro, ma veramente quella partita era chiaro non ce l'avrebbero mai lasciata vincere.



Bertini di Arezzo... con lui ad arbitrare contro la juve i bianconeri difficilmente perdevano.

Parlando degli arbitri di oggi, uno osceno è Mazzoleni di Bergamo. Andai a vedere un Fiorentina-Milan 0-0. Segnammo anche un gol regolarissimo con Seedorf, annullato per un fuorigioco inesistente. 
Poi Russo di Nola. Andai a Cesena-Milan all'esordio di Ibra e ci annullò due gol regolari di Pato, poi alla fine concesse un rigore che Ibra calciò sul palo, ma anche segnando avremmo perso 2-1. Scandaloso.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Di Ovrebo vi è da segnalare anche un clamoroso Fiorentina-Bayern Monaco



Mamma mia, lì ci fu una vera e propria rapina.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Per noi milanisti ricordo nel 2012 la farsa contro il Barcellona e nel 2013 contro la Fiorentina. Due scandali..

Quest'anno me la sono presa tantissimo per l'arbitraggio di Tagliavento in Genoa-Milan e quello di Doveri in Milan-Verona.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ricordo bene Rosetti in un Livorno - Messina qualche anno fa in serie A. Livorno avanti 2-0; lancio lungo dei messinesi verso Floccari, il quale spinge Galante che ferma il pallone con un braccio. I giocatori si trovano 3 metri fuori dall'area di rigore... Rosetti ovviamente fischia, qualcuno pensa al fallo d'attacco, altri alla punizione... Ma Rosetti corre inspiegabilmente verso il dischetto del rigore. La partità finirà poi 2-2


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, lì ci fu una vera e propria rapina.



La Fiorentina, senza Ovrebo sarebbe andata ai quarti di finale, e con un po di fortuna( più che altro evitando il Barcellona ) sarebbe potuta andare in semifinale


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Dicembre 2015)

tutti gli arbitraggi da voi segnalati sono stati veramente scandalosi.
L'arbitro che diresse barcellona milan, dando due rigori ai catalani era da buttare in galera. Mai visto assegnare un rigore a palla ferma.


Un'altra scena raccapricciante alla quale ho assistito personalmente, fu il gol prima convalidato e poi annullato (sotto la pressione della panchina juve) al catania. Veramente vergognoso.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tutti gli arbitraggi da voi segnalati sono stati veramente scandalosi.
> L'arbitro che diresse barcellona milan, dando due rigori ai catalani era da buttare in galera. Mai visto assegnare un rigore a palla ferma.
> 
> 
> Un'altra scena raccapricciante alla quale ho assistito personalmente, fu il gol prima convalidato e poi annullato (sotto la pressione della panchina juve) al catania. Veramente vergognoso.



E poi Vidal segnò lo 0-1 in fuorigioco.. Vergognosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E poi Vidal segnò lo 0-1 in fuorigioco.. Vergognosi.



Già, guarda caso molti arbitraggi pessimi coinvolgono sempre con la solita squadra.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Chi era l'arbitro di Portogallo-Corea? Non me lo ricordo



Tale "Angel Sánchez", autore di un arbitraggio vergognoso.

Non oso immaginare lo schifo che c'è stato dietro a quel mondiale.


----------



## Hammer (26 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tutti gli arbitraggi da voi segnalati sono stati veramente scandalosi.
> L'arbitro che diresse barcellona milan, dando due rigori ai catalani era da buttare in galera. Mai visto assegnare un rigore a palla ferma.
> 
> *
> Un'altra scena raccapricciante alla quale ho assistito personalmente, fu il gol prima convalidato e poi annullato (sotto la pressione della panchina juve) al catania. Veramente vergognoso.*



Quello fu da ufficio indagini


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dite chi è l'arbitro che ha arbitrato peggio una partita, e quale è questa partita.
> Moreno è stato terribile, ed era chiaramente in malafede, ma il peggiore ( e secondo me di molto anche rispetto a Byron) è Ovrebo , e quel Barcellona- Chelsea del 2009 ( vedere a fine partita Drogba con quella faccia che voleva letteralmente ammazzarlo è stato surreale)



"it's a disgrace, it's a disgrace, it's a fu**ing disgrace"

Non serve aggiungere altro.


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2015)

Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



Il fallo di Thuram su Kaka con l'arbitro che non lascia il vantaggio e da galera.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il fallo di Iuliano , e il rigore non dato su Ronaldo ; l'arbitro se non vado errato era Ceccarini



Quello fu il meno clamoroso. Ogni domenica ce n'era uno. E, al di là degli episodi grossolani, che non sono mai stati così tanti in una stagione e sempre a favore di una squadra, c'erano le piccole cose, tipo l'immunità di cui godevano i loro giocatori dai cartellini.


----------



## Albijol (26 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Quello fu il meno clamoroso. Ogni domenica ce n'era uno. E, al di là degli episodi grossolani, che non sono mai stati così tanti in una stagione e sempre a favore di una squadra, c'erano le piccole cose, tipo l'immunità di cui godevano i loro giocatori dai cartellini.



MI ripeto: la stagione 2004-2005 fu mooolto peggio, un utente di MilanWorld mesi fa ci fece anche un report giornata per giornata dei furti, adesso non ho il tempo di andare a cercarlo, cmq uno scandalo indicibile


----------



## Jaqen (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sampdoria Juventus 0-3 duemilaqualcosa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Dicembre 2015)

Inarrivabile Inter-Chelsea a SanSiro L anno che vinse L Inter ... Una cosa AGGHIAGGIANDE


----------



## Tic (26 Dicembre 2015)

Francia-Irlanda con i francesi che si qualificano con il gol di mani di Henry


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



Si, mi riferivo proprio a questo nella pagina precedente, mi ricordo benissimo come in quella partita ci fosse la netta sensazione che non potevamo fare risultato, al termine della gara avevo la chiara frustrazione di chi quella partita non la poteva vincere per nulla al mondo.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Dicembre 2015)

Bertini e tagliavento da rinchiudere e buttare le chiavi....insieme chiaramente a Moggi e giraudo!


----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MI ripeto: la stagione 2004-2005 fu mooolto peggio, un utente di MilanWorld mesi fa ci fece anche un report giornata per giornata dei furti, adesso non ho il tempo di andare a cercarlo, cmq uno scandalo indicibile



Siamo lì...poi dicono che calciopoli è stata un complotto contro di loro. 
Il bello è che è sempre stato così. L'anno della Fatal Verona, per dire, è stato ancora peggio. Ho visto un documentario sullo scudetto vinto dal Cagliari con la juventus arrivata seconda in cui ai sardi soltanto nelle ultime due giornate ne avevano combinate di tutti i colori. Nei primi anni '80 Fiorentina e Roma ebbero anche loro qualcosa su cui recriminare. L'elenco sarebbe infinito...


----------



## Doctore (26 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inarrivabile Inter-Chelsea a SanSiro L anno che vinse L Inter ... Una cosa AGGHIAGGIANDE



quell inter cessi fu una cosa indegna...che poi li ci sono stati diversi episodi in quella partita...va bene sbagliare 1/2 volte ma 4/5 robe in quella maniera mai visto in altre partite.


----------



## TheZio (26 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



Cavolo che bene che giocavamo 
Ma la juve fece un tiro in porta quella partita?

Comunque più che il peggior arbitraggio il peggior uomo arbitro è Cesari.. Un caprone che adesso fa il figo a segnalare gli errori altrui.. Qu in friuli lo ricordiamo bene sempre in una partita contro i soliti rubentini..

Comunque fa ridere che abbia aperto sto topic proprio uno juventino


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



quanto eravamo forti, mamma mia.....sembra passato un secolo. 
per il resto arbitraggio vergognoso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Cavolo che bene che giocavamo
> Ma la juve fece un tiro in porta quella partita?
> 
> Comunque più che il peggior arbitraggio il peggior uomo arbitro è Cesari.. Un caprone che adesso fa il figo a segnalare gli errori altrui.. Qu in friuli lo ricordiamo bene sempre in una partita contro i soliti rubentini..
> ...


  io sono della Roma


----------



## Serginho (27 Dicembre 2015)

La rube sempre protagonista ovviamente. Oltre ai gia' citati pro Corea, pro Juve e Ovrebo, vorrei aggiungere l'espulsione piu' ridicola del calcio data a Zola nel 1994 contro la Nigeria (arbitro Brizio Carter) e sopratutto Juventus 2-0 Verona nella coppa dei campioni 1985 (arbitro il francese Wurtz). Una partita, quest'ultima, che persino i giornalisti a meta' tempo faticavano a commentare per l'indegno spettacolo


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



L'avevo quasi rimosso... grazie per avermelo riportato alla mente.

Roba da galera immediata... altro che Calciopoli.

Tra l'altro con un cane maledetto Nedved in forma antisportiva-tuffatrice smagliante. Quanto lo odio

PS. Che squadrone pazzesco avevamo...


----------



## TheZio (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> io sono della Roma



Scusa ti avevo scambiato per un altro utente


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scusa ti avevo scambiato per un altro utente



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scusa ti avevo scambiato per un altro utente


 fa niente


----------



## davoreb (27 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



arbitraggio abbastanza vergognoso, ma che roba era kaka?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



concordo, ho subito pensato a questo arbitraggio prima ancora di quello di moreno


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (1 Gennaio 2016)

concetto e rosario lo bello per esempio. Ogni juventino dovrebbe essere grato al signor concetto lo bello

l'arbitro di santos-Milan finale di coppa intercontinentale del 62. 90' minuti di caccia all'uomo ma gli unici fischi erano contro il Milan.

tagliavento (o tagliaventus) che quando arbitra il milan fa SEMPRE danni.

tutti gli arbitri della champions vinta dall'inter. A cominciare da quello di dinamo kiev - inter, partita che avrebbe sancito l'eliminazione dell'inter già nella fase a gironi.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:



No ma in quegli anni abbiamo vinto solo un campionato perchè Ancelotti era un inetto.

A rivedere questo video mi è salito l'impulso omicida. Il bello è che il signor pertini fu anche invitato a telelombardia per fargli commentare proprio questa partita e tutti a dire "ma no, si è trattato palesemente di una svista" o "tutto sommato il fallo su crespo non è che fosse poi così netto".


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> L'avevo quasi rimosso... grazie per avermelo riportato alla mente.
> 
> Roba da galera immediata... altro che Calciopoli.
> 
> ...



Infatti hanno dovuto fare le peggio porcate per impedirci di vincere. Perchè in un campionato REGOLARE in quegli anni non ci avrebbe fermato nemmeno il padreterno. Sono passati 11 anni ma non l'ho ancora mandata giù. La stagione 2004/2005 fu l'apoteosi dello SCHIFO. Avevamo una squadra che, secondo me, era 3 spanne sopra a tutti gli squadroni che ci sono oggi. barcellona compreso!!!


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2016)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Infatti hanno dovuto fare le peggio porcate per impedirci di vincere. Perchè in un campionato REGOLARE in quegli anni non ci avrebbe fermato nemmeno il padreterno. Sono passati 11 anni ma non l'ho ancora mandata giù. La stagione 2004/2005 fu l'apoteosi dello SCHIFO. Avevamo una squadra che, secondo me, era 3 spanne sopra a tutti gli squadroni che ci sono oggi. barcellona compreso!!!



Beh ma Calciopoli è stata una montatura, un'esagerazione della realtà, non lo sai? Mica poteva alterare tutto il campionato il cucciolone Moggi. E poi stasera mi scopo Megan Fox


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Beh ma Calciopoli è stata una montatura, un'esagerazione della realtà, non lo sai? Mica poteva alterare tutto il campionato il cucciolone Moggi. E poi stasera mi scopo Megan Fox



ANZI, ad architettare tutto fu proprio il Milan!


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa più amara di calciopoli, e anche qui dobbiamo ringraziare galliani, è che noi, la vittima principale di quel sistema, siamo passati per ladri, e come vittima è stata identificata, sia nell'albo d'oro, sia nella memoria collettiva, l'inter, che chiudeva ogni anno il campionato a 20 punti dalla vetta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Gennaio 2016)

Ma forse per il dolore ho cancellato dalla mente...
Ma ricordo un gol annullato a sveva nella finale di Champion poi persa con il Liverpool.

Erano gli ultimi minuti e si era sul 3 a 3
Gol annullato regolare...

Ma forse sbaglio..


----------



## zico (6 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quanto eravamo forti, mamma mia.....sembra passato un secolo.
> per il resto arbitraggio vergognoso.



Questa è stata veramente vergognosa , partita dominata e arbitraggio scandaloso , e' vero si aveva la netta sensazione che in qualsiasi modo non avremmo mai vinto


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma forse per il dolore ho cancellato dalla mente...
> Ma ricordo un gol annullato a sveva nella finale di Champion poi persa con il Liverpool.
> 
> Erano gli ultimi minuti e si era sul 3 a 3
> ...



Fu annullato un gol regolare a Shevchenko ma sul punteggio di 1-0 per il Milan


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2016)

Cile-Italia, mondiali 1962 giocati proprio nel paese sudamericano.

Poco prima dell'inizio dei mondiali due giornalisti italiani scrissero articoli non proprio edificanti sul Cile definendolo un paese sottosviluppato e non ricordo che altro. I media cileni se la presero ed il clima attorno alla partita divenne incandescente ed il risultato fu questo:





Volarono cazzotti e fallacci da entrambe le parti, ma ad essere sanzionati furono solo i giocatori italiani, che chiusero in 9 la partita e con uno degli azzurri che giocò stordito e con il naso fratturato da un cileno (al tempo non erano previste sostituzioni).
Per ben 3 volte la polizia cilena dovette intervenire, prima per far uscire dal campo un degli italiani espulsi, in seguito per far calmare gli animi.
Tempo dopo anche l'arbitro, l'inglese Aston, ammise i suoi errori e si scusò dicendo che non stava arbitrando una gara di calcio, ma quello che sembrava un conflitto militare. Disse anche che avrebbe voluto sospendere l'incontro, ma che temeva che potesse partire una rivolta.


----------



## Hammer (6 Gennaio 2016)

E Estudiantes-Milan del 1969?


----------



## Marilson (7 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Racalbuto in Roma-Juve del 2005. Una cosa allucinante.



siete, come al solito, senza vergogna


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> siete, come al solito, senza vergogna



Credo che tu mi abbia proprio frainteso, non era un commento fatto per scagionare la Juventus dagli scandali di Calciopoli. Anzi, Racalbuto era palesemente uno di quelli nella "scuderia" di Moggi, e nonostante ciò non fu minimamente toccato dallo scandalo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Gennaio 2016)

Senza dubbio Ken Aston in Cile-Italia dei mondiali del '62..roba che nemmeno al circo...

In epoca moderna i mondiali del 2002 furono l'esempio più fulgido di come si comprano gli arbitri sconosciuti in certe manifestazioni..
Per fortuna la Corea in Semifinale trovò la Germania a cui nessuno pesta i piedi sennò se avessero trovato, che so, l'Olanda, li avrebbero portati fino alla finale..


----------



## folletto (7 Gennaio 2016)

Lo Bello Jr in Verona - Milan (Aprile 1990), niente male......


----------



## ignaxio (8 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il peggiore arbitraggio di sempre l'abbiamo subito NOI, gli errori ci possono stare (anche quelli gravi), ma ditemi come non si può parlare di malafede in questo caso:


mi viene il magone a vedere quanto eravamo forti. vado a piangere.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Gennaio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma forse per il dolore ho cancellato dalla mente...
> Ma ricordo un gol annullato a sveva nella finale di Champion poi persa con il Liverpool.
> 
> Erano gli ultimi minuti e si era sul 3 a 3
> ...



sul 3-3 sbagliò sheva un gol a un metro dalla porta al 120'. forse ricordi quello (purtroppo)


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> sul 3-3 sbagliò sheva un gol a un metro dalla porta al 120'. forse ricordi quello (purtroppo)



Quella mi fece più male dei rigori, dopo una cosa del genere era scontato che li avremmo persi...

Comunque ricordo anch'io un gol annullato, ma è solo una sensazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> sul 3-3 sbagliò sheva un gol a un metro dalla porta al 120'. forse ricordi quello (purtroppo)



Il gol annullato a Sheva era nel primo tempo sull'1-0 a per noi prima della doppietta di Crespo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2016)

Io ricordo che l'arbitro di Italia-Argentina semifinale di Italia90 si dimenticò di fischiare la fine del primo tempo supplementare, riuscirono a fermarlo al 23° minuto


----------



## Baggio (21 Febbraio 2016)

Nessuno potrà mai battere Byron Moreno e la sua faccia da c...

Stiamo parlando di uno scandalo commesso alla luce de sole nella COMPETIZIONE CALCISTICA PIU' IMPORTANTE AL MONDO

E la fine che fatto questo soggetto successivamente rende il tutto più grottesco e schifoso


----------

